# taxidermy near detroit (eastside)



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

i need one close to home i live near downtown detroit where is a good place to go with decent prices thanks guys


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well, i dont know of any in down town, but theres a few of us on here in the northern sub-burbs... try a sponsor... they are a good bet.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

Gratiot and 11 Mile in Roseville. They've done some very nice deer mounts for our family. 

There's also Lombardo's up in Fair Haven. I'm familiar with them as well. Obviously a bit farther than Roseville from dowtown.


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

great thank you both the one on gratiot will do just fine unless duffey you have some time to do some stuff thanks guys


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

What is it you're looking to have done?


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

if i ever get to small game hunt i want to know where to take the furs, i know at the cottage there are a few racoons in my old hunting blind so i will have those furs soon


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

your just looking to get the furs tanned?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Neil can tan some stuff up for you!


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

yea sorry i didnt know the terms or hunting jargon


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

polskagunner said:


> yea sorry i didnt know the terms or hunting jargon


yeah you would be looking to get them garment tanned i believe they call it. nothing fancy, we just wouldnt need to do all the fancy prep that you would need to do for a mounter. you just want to hang the pelts on the wall or just have em for what ever sake... not for mounting? its easy and most any taxidermist can take care of you in that dept.


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

then yes i need them garment tanned and a way of getting a hold of you if you could help me out thanks


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

Not to sell anybody out but if you are speaking of the guy on graitiot at like utica , WOW his bear look faker than a walmart rug and his fish look like they came from detroit sewer. Sorry but that place suckssssssssssss
see my boy neil, st clair flats , or john lombardo


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Try Larry Wardo in South Lyons, Wardo's taxidermy, great guy, quality work


----------

